# what will be the equivalent



## saisai (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi..could someone help me.. im using now photo ready foundation 004 Nude by Revlon and im thinking to switch to MAC mineralize satin finish foundation..what will be the equivalent of revlon 004 to Mac foundation..im thinking of NC40 or NC 37..what do u think guys???


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not sure about the Revlon shades, but definitely go in to MAC and get matched if you can.


----------



## deannaf88 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was actually thinking more NC25...


----------

